# It has beguuuunn!!!



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Last night was a good night....
The boxes..









The only visible label









The Grill









Downpipe..









BOV..









Shitty wastegate that is going to be replaced..









Piping..









Couplings..









Manifold..









Turbo..

















what I really need...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what do you have? SE-L sr20?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

It hasn't begun... you didn't get your Visa bill yet... lol


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Going on 98 SE so yes...2.0

No visa bill paid for this...I got a good tax return this year...but I'll be damned that the Visa is getting off the hook, I still have gauges, clutch, LSD and ECU to do


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Congrats bro!! You will love the boost. I know I do


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

GJ.. i will be soon behind you my friend


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

thats nice...i know i loved it when all my parts were just chillin in my room. just make sure they go on quick cause it starts to hurt looking at them on the floor instead of in the engine bay. youll know its time when you start making the bov psssss sounds in ur sleep


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

My girlfriend didn't believe when I said that she'd been replaced....then she went in our room and saw the turbo chillin' on her pillow...she gave me a dirty look...

good thing we have a futon in the living room


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *My girlfriend didn't believe when I said that she'd been replaced....then she went in our room and saw the turbo chillin' on her pillow...she gave me a dirty look...
> 
> good thing we have a futon in the living room  *



LMAO he said replaced huhuuhuhuuuu


----------

